# I experimented putting Marianna Mel and Dee O'Keefe together. (K)



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. The Liz Stole I knitted with Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply.&#128158;


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

It turned out beautiful, all of them are!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lildeb2 said:


> It turned out beautiful, all of them are!


Thank you lildeb2.💞


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Just beautiful, clever you! I hope to be able to do that someday.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

NRoberts said:


> A marriage made in Heaven.


Thank you NRoberts. 💞


----------



## dunsearchin (Jul 20, 2015)

They are all very nice, I bet she will look lovely in it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JoanDL said:


> Just beautiful, clever you! I hope to be able to do that someday.


Thank you Joan. It's easy to do with Marianna's pattern. If you need some help putting a different stitch pattern for the skirt, I'm happy to help. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dunsearchin said:


> They are all very nice, I bet she will look lovely in it!


Thank you dunsearchin. 💞


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

They are beautiful. I love the stole, so light and airy.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow, beautiful knitting!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mitka said:


> They are beautiful. I love the stole, so light and airy.


Thank you mitka.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maggie20736 said:


> Wow, beautiful knitting!


Thank you Maggie. 💞


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, both are amazing


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Tigerfrilly said:


> Wow, both are amazing


Thank you Tigerfrilly. 💞


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

All of them are beautiful.


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Love both of your knits. Lovely work and thanks for sharing and giving others some great ideas.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Ros,you are a very clever and wonderful knitter!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

You have done a beautiful job on both things. Well done. &#128077;&#128512;


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Exquisite knitting, Ros! You are, indeed, very talented. I just wouldn't be game enough to try to do what you do. So clever!

Leanna x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> All of them are beautiful.


Thank you bundyanne. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ginty said:


> Love both of your knits. Lovely work and thanks for sharing and giving others some great ideas.


Thank you Ginty, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Ros,you are a very clever and wonderful knitter!


Thank you so much Christine. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmatimestwo said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you grandmatimestwo. 💞


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful all of them you are very gifted &#128149;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Newbie61 said:


> You have done a beautiful job on both things. Well done. 👍😀


Thank you Newbie61. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

leannab said:


> Exquisite knitting, Ros! You are, indeed, very talented. I just wouldn't be game enough to try to do what you do. So clever!
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you so much Leanna, I know you could do it, it's actually easier than you think. If you did need some help, I'm always available. If you just try it once you would see it is easy. It's how my Mum taught me to knit jumpers, she would say things like pick a stitch pattern and then we will make it into whatever you want. I really miss her. 💞 Ros x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mad loch said:


> Beautiful all of them you are very gifted 💕👍👍


Thank you Maree. 💞 Ros


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Gorgeous work. You have certainly done a wonderful job.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> Gorgeous work. You have certainly done a wonderful job.


Thank you lil rayma.💞


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

They are both gorgeous Ros . Love the different stitch pattern 
I have never knit Mariannas all in one top down Yet 
Sonja


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

Beautiful! How did you do it? I don't know where to start. I've made several of both top down tops and would like to make some like yours as I just can't get over how beautiful they are! The shawl is also beautiful.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Gorgeous...and what a great idea!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful lace work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful knitting


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

destiny516ab said:


> Nice work!


Thank you destiny516ab. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> They are both gorgeous Ros . Love the different stitch pattern
> I have never knit Mariannas all in one top down Yet
> Sonja


Thank you so much Sonja. I think you would enjoy making the little tops and they are quick to make. I love making them. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sewinglady68 said:


> Beautiful! How did you do it? I don't know where to start. I've made several of both top down tops and would like to make some like yours as I just can't get over how beautiful they are! The shawl is also beautiful.


Thank you Sewinglady68. It is easier than you think, when it comes to the skirt of the pattern, I just choose a stitch pattern and if I have to increase or decrease a couple of stitches to make it fit, that's what I do. Remember that you are knitting top down, so I always turn the stitch pattern upside down to see how it will look. If you need any help I'm just a PM away. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chinalake66 said:


> Gorgeous...and what a great idea!


Thank you chinalake66. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> Beautiful lace work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you kiwiannie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

willi66 said:


> Beautiful knitting


Thank you willi66. 💞


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful work,very creative!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maureenb said:


> Beautiful work,very creative!


Thank you Maureen.💞


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Such beautiful work Ros and you have a wonderful talent :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Such beautiful work Ros and you have a wonderful talent :thumbup:


Thank you so much Kathy, it means a lot to me coming from you, I think you are very talented yourself!!! 💞


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful creations and so very well done!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gramknits said:


> Beautiful creations and so very well done!


Thank you gramknits. 💞


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely work, Ros, as always :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> Lovely work, Ros, as always :thumbup:


Thank you so much Trish. 💞


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Both of them are very beautiful.&#128049;


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

That is stunning. Beautiful, beautiful knitting and a great eye for pattern placement. I love it.

Gigi


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

How gorgeous are those? Very nice work!!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Very creative and beautifully executed.... It looks really pretty... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Both are beautiful, just adore the baby one.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful.. :thumbup:


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW! for both!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Orla Porig said:


> Both of them are very beautiful.🐱


Thank you Orla. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> That is stunning. Beautiful, beautiful knitting and a great eye for pattern placement. I love it.
> 
> Gigi


Thank you Gigi. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LindaH said:


> How gorgeous are those? Very nice work!!


Thank you Linda.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rafiki said:


> Very creative and beautifully executed.... It looks really pretty... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Rafiki. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Roses and cats said:


> Both are beautiful, just adore the baby one.


Thank you Roses and cats. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Naneast said:


> Beautiful.. :thumbup:


Thank you Naneast. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

settermom said:


> WOW! for both!!!


Thank you Carol Ann. 💞


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

You work is fabulous!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

edmondp said:


> You work is fabulous!


Thank you edmondp. 💞


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Great knitting!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is some seriously beautiful knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

barcar said:


> Great knitting!


Thank you barcar.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> That is some seriously beautiful knitting! :thumbup:


Thank you so much JanetLee. 💞


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very pretty top down and shawl beautiful knitting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jenval said:


> Very pretty top down and shawl beautiful knitting.


Thank you Jenval. 💞


----------



## rosebud6 (Jun 12, 2015)

Gorgeous! Are they hand knitted or by machine?


----------



## rosebud6 (Jun 12, 2015)

Gorgeous! Are they hand knitted or by machine?


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I like them both. The All-in-one looks great with the different stitch patterns.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are both beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rosebud6 said:


> Gorgeous! Are they hand knitted or by machine?


Thank you rosebud6, they are both hand knitted. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rosebud6 said:


> Gorgeous! Are they hand knitted or by machine?


Sorry double post😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ParkerEliz said:


> I like them both. The All-in-one looks great with the different stitch patterns.


Thank you ParkerEliz.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kacey66 said:


> They are both beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Kacey, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

birsss said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you birsss.💞


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Ros, All I can say is WOW! Everything is beautiful as usual..You are so talented.I love looking at all of your work..


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

They are both beautiful. You did an amazing job on incorporating the design into the child's sweater!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jeanie L said:


> Ros, All I can say is WOW! Everything is beautiful as usual..You are so talented.I love looking at all of your work..


Thank you so much Jeanie.💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

randado said:


> They are both beautiful. You did an amazing job on incorporating the design into the child's sweater!


Thank you randado. 💞


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup: Nicely done!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TexasKnitem said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you TexasKnitem. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TammyK said:


> Gorgeous! :thumbup: Nicely done!


Thank you Tammy. 💞


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow Ros!! Your stitch work is wonderful!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> wow Ros!! Your stitch work is wonderful!


Thank you so much Pat. I took a little breather between finishing more darling Huggables, I still have a few bears on my request list to finish.😍 Dani & Neil Huggable Bears arrived safely in the UK.💞 Ros xx


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

standsalonewolf said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you standalonewolf. 💞


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

damemary said:


> Beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you damemary. 💞


----------



## Kent29 (Sep 20, 2015)

Such artistry!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love both of these.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kent29 said:


> Such artistry!


Thank you Kent29.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Deemeegee said:


> Awesome!


Thank you Deemeegee. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

paljoey46 said:


> Love both of these.


Thank paljoey46. 💞


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely top down cardi! Love the stole which is so breathtakingly beautifully knitted!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

All are beautiful!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, I love it. That baby sweater is gorgeous! As is the stole. You are so creative.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Both are awesome.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful work! Love the details on the baby sweater.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

All lovely


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You have done an amazing job! You should post your sweater on Marianna's Ravelry page. I love how the bottom stitching compliments the shaping of the top. Kudos!!


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Love the stole especially


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

great job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are beautiful, you did an amazing job on the sweater.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

blackat99 said:


> Lovely top down cardi! Love the stole which is so breathtakingly beautifully knitted!


Thank you so much Letitia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Marylou12 said:


> All are beautiful!!


Thank you Marylou. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, I love it. That baby sweater is gorgeous! As is the stole. You are so creative.


Thank you so much Bev. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

louisezervas said:


> Both are awesome.


Thank you Louise. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miltongirl said:


> Beautiful work! Love the details on the baby sweater.


Thank you Miltongirl.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sdresner said:


> All lovely


Thank you sdresner. 💞


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TabathaJoy said:


> They are beautiful!


Thank you TabathaJoy. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kippyfure said:


> You have done an amazing job! You should post your sweater on Marianna's Ravelry page. I love how the bottom stitching compliments the shaping of the top. Kudos!!


Thank you so much kippyfure. I will definitely have a look at Marianna's Ravelry page. I usually just look for the patterns.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Elizabeth48 said:


> Love the stole especially


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jillyrich said:


> great job :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Jillyrich. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mombr4 said:


> They are beautiful, you did an amazing job on the sweater.


Thank you mombr4. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Glennis said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you Glennis. 💞


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Both are beautiful. Love your added design element


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh My Gosh its stunning!!!!

You have to give the pattern of the body to us please.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jerlyn said:


> Both are beautiful. Love your added design element


Thank you Jerlyn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rujam said:


> Your work is beautiful.


Thank you Ruth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Diane D said:


> Oh My Gosh its stunning!!!!
> 
> You have to give the pattern of the body to us please.


Thank you Diane, for the body of Marianna Mel's All in one top down, I used 3 charts from Dee O'Keefe's Liz Stole. 💞


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Everything is beautiful; true works of art!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dkmoyer said:


> Everything is beautiful; true works of art!


Thank you dkmoyer. 💞


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow!!!!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Amazing work! I especially love the baby tops, beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> Oh wow!!!!


Thank you patocenizo. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JillF said:


> Amazing work! I especially love the baby tops, beautiful!


Thank you Jill. 💞


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Great idea. Beautiful work.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cgcharles said:


> Great idea. Beautiful work.


Thank you cgcharles. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Oldesttm said:


> Nice!


Thank you Oldesttm. 💞


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Beautiful.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grma16 said:


> WOW. Beautiful.


Thank you grma16. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

simplyelizabeth said:


> Both are beautiful!


Thank you Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Both are very beautiful. Your work is stellar.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

highihid said:


> Both are very beautiful. Your work is stellar.


Thank you Jan.💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A wonderful combination and beautifully knitted as is the stole.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> A wonderful combination and beautifully knitted as is the stole.


Thank you so much Norma. 💞


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

lildeb2 said:


> It turned out beautiful, all of them are!


Beautiful knitting!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

very creative, a beautiful job


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

njbetsy said:


> Beautiful knitting!


Thank you njbetsy. 💞


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very pretty! You did a great job!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

all are very nice, but love how you adapted the all-in-one. I was thinking the same thing (not the same design) but adding something to the body of the sweater, but I don't think I could do anything like you did. Beautiful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

whitetail said:


> very creative, a beautiful job


Thank you whitetail. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

castingstitches said:


> Very pretty! You did a great job!


Thank you castingstitches. 💞


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Love the stole!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ladystarshine said:


> all are very nice, but love how you adapted the all-in-one. I was thinking the same thing (not the same design) but adding something to the body of the sweater, but I don't think I could do anything like you did. Beautiful


Thank you ladystarshine. Yes you can do it, it's easier than you think. If you decide to make one and choose a stitch pattern for the body, I'm happy to help you work it out. Once you have tried it you will see that it's not that difficult. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RebeccaVM said:


> Love the stole!!


Thank you Rebecca. 💞


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful knitting on both, love the shawl!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RandyPandy said:


> Beautiful knitting on both, love the shawl!


Thank you RandyPandy. 💞


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful the stole is just gorgeous


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wroclawnice said:


> Beautiful the stole is just gorgeous


Thank you Wroclawnice. 💞


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Wonderful!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Carole Jeanne said:


> Wonderful!!


Thank you Carole Jeanne. 💞


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful items.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Just beautiful&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Now that is an experiment that worked really well. That little sweater is darling.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Everything is so beautiful Ros...Your experiment worked well by putting the two designs together. Thanks again for sharing your lovely work!
Edie.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Be.....autiful!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

All are very lovely, Ros. Good work!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gloriam said:


> Beautiful items.


Thank you gloriam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tmvasquez said:


> Just beautiful😍😍


Thank you tmvasquez. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

AlderRose said:


> Now that is an experiment that worked really well. That little sweater is darling.


Thank you AlderRose. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

edithann said:


> Everything is so beautiful Ros...Your experiment worked well by putting the two designs together. Thanks again for sharing your lovely work!
> Edie.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much Edie, you're welcome. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

GigglysGran said:


> Be.....autiful!


Thank you GigglysGran. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

silkandwool said:


> Beautiful knitting.


Thank you Dottie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> All are very lovely, Ros. Good work!


Thank you so much Pam. 💞


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Lovely work!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd say it was a successful experiment. Beautiful shawl.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

knitnut1939 said:


> Lovely work!!


Thank you knitnut1939. 💞


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Stunning work&#128512;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

julietinboots said:


> I'd say it was a successful experiment. Beautiful shawl.


Thank you julietinboots. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swwhidbee said:


> Stunning work😀


Thank you Swwhidbee. 💞


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

All of your work is beautiful


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Love your creativity


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Really lovely pieces and very nice knitting.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Gorgeous! You do beautiful work!


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous--you are so clever!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh, my! How beautiful both items are! I'm inspired by you.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

A little masterpiece !! Great combination !


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! That is just beautiful! (and so is the shawl)


----------



## LindaGormley (Dec 18, 2013)

Gorgeous !!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a great collaboration!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Incredible talent ! Both are absolutely beautiful ! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Such a creative idea! Beautiful knitting!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

A gorgeous Liz! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

The result is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## grandmabell (Jun 15, 2011)

That is so beautiful. all are truly breathtaking. you did a beautiful job.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

great idea and turned out fab


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They are all beautiful, Ros.

Sue


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

You just did some really handsome designing there, RosD! The All-in-one has reached new levels. The Liz Stole is so beautifully knit. WOW!


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Reteshandspun (Apr 25, 2013)

I love your stole, you have done a beautiful job.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Both of those are beautiful - love your idea of incorporating the Liz pattern into Marianna's all-in-one.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

They are both beautiful you should be very proud,


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh,what talent!Lindseymary


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! Great job.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tweeter said:


> All of your work is beautiful


Thank you tweeter. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

String Queen said:


> Love your creativity


Thank you String Queen.💞


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

You did an amazing job with your knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Island Sue said:


> Beautiful work


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

God's Girl said:


> Really lovely pieces and very nice knitting.


Thank you God's Girl. 💞


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow what wonderful pieces. Beautiful dress and shawl you are talented person.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

suzhuz said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you suzhuz. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Amyg said:


> Gorgeous! You do beautiful work!


Thank you Amyg. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lois C. said:


> Gorgeous--you are so clever!


Thank you Lois. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

island stasher said:


> Oh, my! How beautiful both items are! I'm inspired by you.


Thank you island stasher. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

purdeygirl said:


> A little masterpiece !! Great combination !


Thank you purdeygirl. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bellestarr12 said:


> Wow! That is just beautiful! (and so is the shawl)


Thank you bellestarr12. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LindaGormley said:


> Gorgeous !!


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

riversong200 said:


> What a great collaboration!


Thank you riversong200.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

canuckle49 said:


> Incredible talent ! Both are absolutely beautiful ! 👍👍


Thank you canuckle49. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KnittingNut said:


> Such a creative idea! Beautiful knitting!


Thank you KnittingNut. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

CathyAnn said:


> A gorgeous Liz! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you CathyAnn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Knittingkitty said:


> The result is absolutely beautiful!


Thank you Knittingkitty. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmabell said:


> That is so beautiful. all are truly breathtaking. you did a beautiful job.


Thank you grandmabell. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

fourbyin said:


> great idea and turned out fab


Thank you fourbyin. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> They are all beautiful, Ros.
> 
> Sue


Thank you so much Sue. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KJKnitCro said:


> You just did some really handsome designing there, RosD! The All-in-one has reached new levels. The Liz Stole is so beautifully knit. WOW!


Thank you so much KJKnitCro. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

fiber-addict said:


> Absolutely beautiful work!


Thank you fiber-addict.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dottie2 said:


> Very pretty!!


Thank you Dottie2.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Reteshandspun said:


> I love your stole, you have done a beautiful job.


Thank you Reteshandspun. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maryanneg said:


> Both of those are beautiful - love your idea of incorporating the Liz pattern into Marianna's all-in-one.


Thank you maryanneg. I really enjoyed making it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

juerobinson433 said:


> They are both beautiful you should be very proud,


Thank you juerobinson433.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lindseymary said:


> Oh,what talent!Lindseymary


Thank you Lindseymary. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Byrdgal said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Great job.


Thank you Byrdgal. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hannelore said:


> You did an amazing job with your knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Hannelore. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Crazy about knitting said:


> Wow what wonderful pieces. Beautiful dress and shawl you are talented person.


Thank you Crazy about knitting. 💞


----------



## Scubajnke (Mar 24, 2015)

Wonderful work!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Scubajnke said:


> Wonderful work!!


Thank you Scubajnke.💞


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Ros, oh my they both are beautiful. Those sweaters make me want to finish the one I have started. The shawl is absolutely beautiful. Your work is absolutely magnificent. Thanks for sharing. I always love to see your work. Only wish I could get done as much as you do. Take care my friend.

Linda


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Ros, oh my they both are beautiful. Those sweaters make me want to finish the one I have started. The shawl is absolutely beautiful. Your work is absolutely magnificent. Thanks for sharing. I always love to see your work. Only wish I could get done as much as you do. Take care my friend.
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda, thank you so much. I really enjoyed making this little top. I have way too much time on my hands Linda, so I knit, it keeps me company. I hope you finish yours, I would love to see it. Please take care yourself my friend. 💞 Ros


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kiwiflynn said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Lois. 💞


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grannysk said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you grannysk. 💞


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

They are all so pretty, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> They are all so pretty, Ros.


Thank you so much Susan. 💞 Ros


----------



## Meaustin4 (Sep 20, 2015)

Absolutely exquisite!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Meaustin4 said:


> Absolutely exquisite!


Thank you so much Meaustin4. 💞


----------



## Christiane (Mar 31, 2011)

Positively gorgeous, both of them


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Christiane said:


> Positively gorgeous, both of them


Thank you Christiane. 💞


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. You are so creative.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love all of them


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love all of them


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yona said:


> Beautiful sweater. You are so creative.


Thank you Yona. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brdlvr27 said:


> I love all of them


Thank you brdlvr27.💞


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful!!
Love all of them!&#128149;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you lovetheocean.&#128158;


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

You have taken a simple pattern to a new level with your expertise! Just beautiful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Reyna said:


> You have taken a simple pattern to a new level with your expertise! Just beautiful.


Thank you Reyna.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> so sweet


Thank you SouthernGirl. 💞


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very clever of you to do this. I love both items.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KnitNorth said:


> Very clever of you to do this. I love both items.


Thank you KnitNorth. 💞


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

both are beautiful!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jjcooter said:


> both are beautiful!!


Thank you jjcooter. 💞


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW, that baby dress is absolutely exquisite! You made a unique little frock for some lucky baby.
The stole (you did that in BLACK?) is just a showstopper. I love it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

soneka said:


> WOW, that baby dress is absolutely exquisite! You made a unique little frock for some lucky baby.
> The stole (you did that in BLACK?) is just a showstopper. I love it!


Thank you so much soneka. The stole is a dark grey, I made it for my darling MIL. 💞 Ros


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I love the way you think! Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> I love the way you think! Beautiful work! :thumbup:


Thank you Rainebo. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you Bisknit. 💞


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

They're both beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BonnieMcC said:


> They're both beautiful!


Thank you Bonnie. 💞


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Just stunning work!!!


----------



## CraftieEwe (Mar 13, 2015)

These are both very beautiful pieces as well I am very lucky to see both in real life I get to touch them. Well done Ros they are very lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pierrette said:


> Just stunning work!!!


Thank you pierrette. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

CraftieEwe said:


> These are both very beautiful pieces as well I am very lucky to see both in real life I get to touch them. Well done Ros they are very lovely.


Thank you so much Charmaine. 💞


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Would you mind posting the stitch pattern that you used - this is perfect for a christening dress...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Diane D said:


> Would you mind posting the stitch pattern that you used - this is perfect for a christening dress...


The stitch patterns I used for this one were from Dee O'Keefe's (Stevieland) Liz Stole. I think the stitch patterns would be available elsewhere. I could try and track them down for you if you would like me to. ????


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

RosD said:


> The stitch patterns I used for this one were from Dee O'Keefe's (Stevieland) Liz Stole. I think the stitch patterns would be available elsewhere. I could try and track them down for you if you would like me to. ????


i saw it on ravelry but the name of the stitch pattern is not mentioned. Going thru my Treasurary of Knitting Pattern books to see if i can find it. Its stunning!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Diane D said:


> i saw it on ravelry but the name of the stitch pattern is not mentioned. Going thru my Treasurary of Knitting Pattern books to see if i can find it. Its stunning!!


I will have a look too. I think the bottom one is called Flowers. The diamonds are called Lattice..???? Ros


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

this one? http://howdidyoumakethis.com/lattice-lozenge-or-diamond-knitting-stitch/


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Diane D said:


> this one? http://howdidyoumakethis.com/lattice-lozenge-or-diamond-knitting-stitch/


No that's not the one. It's a lacy diamond. You can see the stitch patterns I used from the photo below. I used the lattice and the one in between the lattice. I also used the flowers. The last 2 photos show you the lacy patterns that I used for this top down. I'm hoping it helps. ???? Ros


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful knitting.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Orla Porig said:


> Wow! Beautiful knitting.????


Thank you Orla. ????


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Your combination of the All in One top and Dee O'Keefe's shawl pattern is fantastic. And your shawl is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kacey66 said:


> Your combination of the All in One top and Dee O'Keefe's shawl pattern is fantastic. And your shawl is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you so much Kacey, you're welcome. ???? Ros


----------

